# It arrived !!!



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

So just 8 days after ordering, 8 days that included Thanksgiving - I received my beautiful Le Champione SL. The bike came in perfect condition, well packaged and even the wheels seem true. Every detail was just as described and there was no skimping on the details - even down to the Jagwire cable housings. Very pleased with the bike - it's incredibly light and loosk great. I bought the aluminum because of the parts spec - 20spd Ultegra, Ritchey WCS everything including wheels and full carbon FSA crank. I plan on upgrading the frame to a US steel or similar but it's just fine for now. Love it. I absolutely garauntee anyone out there that I have nothing to do with BikesDirect - and I'm accept I may have got lucky - but all I have is praise for them - they quickly delivered exactly what they promised in perfect condition. Thanks BD !!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

PTV said:


> So just 8 days after ordering, 8 days that included Thanksgiving - I received my beautiful Le Champione SL. The bike came in perfect condition, well packaged and even the wheels seem true. Every detail was just as described and there was no skimping on the details - even down to the Jagwire cable housings. Very pleased with the bike - it's incredibly light and loosk great. I bought the aluminum because of the parts spec - 20spd Ultegra, Ritchey WCS everything including wheels and full carbon FSA crank. I plan on upgrading the frame to a US steel or similar but it's just fine for now. Love it. I absolutely garauntee anyone out there that I have nothing to do with BikesDirect - and I'm accept I may have got lucky - but all I have is praise for them - they quickly delivered exactly what they promised in perfect condition. Thanks BD !!


ins't it great.. for 1200 you get all the parts you need and then a great frame makes the bike unstoppable. I have gotten so many compliments on my S_works


----------



## PTV (Nov 16, 2008)

Totally agree - a lot of people had said go for the carbon or 853 and upgrade the parts - but to be honest it's cheaper and easier to go for the parts and upgrade the frame. I just saw my Ultegra shifter/levers in my LBS for $399 ! I've had a lots of bikes - mainly mountain - Titus, Moots, yeti, all sorts , and I have to say , even though I'll probably replace it , the frame is made really well and looks good. I love the LBS's - but Bikesdirect just make way too much sense !


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

PTV said:


> Totally agree - a lot of people had said go for the carbon or 853 and upgrade the parts - but to be honest it's cheaper and easier to go for the parts and upgrade the frame. I just saw my Ultegra shifter/levers in my LBS for $399 ! I've had a lots of bikes - mainly mountain - Titus, Moots, yeti, all sorts , and I have to say , even though I'll probably replace it , the frame is made really well and looks good. I love the LBS's - but Bikesdirect just make way too much sense !


My next project is getting the FLY XC (v-brakes) and placing all the parts on a specialized Stumpjumper M4 Frame. I dont see why people replace parts on the bikes and keep the frames (only if you paid alot for those frames!)... SLX/XT with a SID for 1000 is a great. I really want to replace the AvidSD7 with XT/XTR M950 v-brakes making it a kick ass rig. 

One of the only things stopping me from this is the price of the Fantom HT elite. Both the FLY XC and the F.HT.E. are both 1000.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

Congrats on the new bike. You're following the same route I took. I bought an SL about 3 years ago, rode it, upgraded a few parts..wheels, seatpost, saddle. Then last year I bought a custom Marinoni steel frame and swapped the parts over. Both configurations were great, but the Marinoni is more comfortable for reasons of fit. 

Post some pics of your new steed, BTW.


----------

